# [PORTAGE] Uwaga na nowe apache'e!!

## _troll_

W chwili biezacej nie zlaecam uzywania apache'y z falga ~x86!

Forum jest pelne postow o roznych problemach. W nowych apache'ach zmieniono sciezki do plikow konfiguracyjnych. Spedzilem dluzsza chwile stawiajac php i ssl. perla i jk nie udalo mi sie podpiac - pierwszego nie udalo sie nawet zbudowac....

Tak czy owak - lepiej poczekac jakas chwile, nim nowy moduly dostana ebuildy, ktore potrafia sie dogadac z nowymi apache'ami.

Jesli ktos sie nacial:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="-* x86" emerge apache
```

Mam nadzieje, ze sie komus przyda.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

A mi sie udalo po godzinie walki  :Razz:  Ale co racja, to racja: troszke duzo zmian jest.

----------

## Prompty

Nie przesadzajcie chlopaki wystarczy pare rzeczy zmienic i przekopiowac :]

mi sie udalo w jakies 20 min przywrocic wszytko ...

no i ten nowy komunikat apacha ... jak wejde na localhost

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  <Gentoo Logo>
> 
> This is a Gentoo Linux Web Server.
> ...

 

----------

## nelchael

 *Prompty wrote:*   

> no i ten nowy komunikat apacha ... jak wejde na localhost
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
>  <Gentoo Logo>
> ...

 

Musze przyznac, ze to mi sie podoba  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

no i musze sie przyznac - troche przekombinowalem przy php'ach i innych badziewiach....

Udalo mi sie postawic : php, ssl oraz jk. mod_perl sie buduje ale zrzuca brak jakiegos Ipatch'a... ktos to rozwiazal??

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## muchar

Mi nie dzialala kompilacja mod_php - okazalo sie, ze mam zbyt nowe cracklib. Zmiana na starsze i efekt jaki osiagam po restarcie to:

```
Connection closed by remote host
```

tuz po wydaniu polecenia

```
GET /
```

Wiec u mnie lipa. Musialem wrocic do wersji x86 apache-a.

Swoja droga, przy robieniu tego typu zmian, ktos powinien pomyslec nad oskryptowaniem tego - w sensie polaczenia konfigow, przeniesienie ich w odpowiednie miejsca i powinien dopilnowac aby zalezne moduly (chocby tak wazne jak mod_php) budowaly sie tak, aby od razu umieszczaly swoje pliki w dobre miejsca. Bo po przebudowaniu mod_php mialem dokladnie identyczna sytuacje jak przed - 70mod_php wrzucony zostal do /etc/apache2/conf/modules.d zamiast do nowej sciezki...

----------

## _troll_

bo moduly wlasnie dopiero sa przerabiane.

poradzielm juz sobie ze wszystkim..... jedynie mod_perl'a nie moge uruchomic...  :Sad:  wywala mi jakas niekompatybilnosc z perlem....

Swoja droga - IMHO to przy tkich zmianach, do czasu gdy moduly nie sa gotowe, wszystko powinno byc hard-masked. Potem sie ludzie tylko natna....

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## galimedes

Hehe 

Ja to już mam za sobą od jakiegoś tygodnia ale nowa wersja działa fajnie i też problemów nie ma tylko trzeba przelinkowac pare plików i skopiować modules.d do nowego miejsca  :Smile: 

Pozdro

----------

## Prompty

z tego co widze wlasnie pojawil sie mod_perl i mod_php w portage'u ... podejrzewam ze zrobiony pod nowego apacha :]

----------

## joker

pomijajac to ze mod_php5 zostal zamaskowany to mialem problem z jego kompilowaniem. 

konkretnie chodzi o apxs. problem znany ale rozwiazanie mi nie pomoglo.

```
checking for Apache 1.x module support via DSO through APXS...

 

Sorry, I was not able to successfully run APXS.  Possible reasons:

 

1.  Perl is not installed;

2.  Apache was not compiled with DSO support (--enable-module=so);

3.  'apxs' is not in your path.  Try to use --with-apxs=/path/to/apxs

The output of /usr/sbin/apxs follows

./configure: line 3215: /usr/sbin/apxs: No such file or directory

configure: error: Aborting 
```

wszystkim pomagalo 

```
USE="apache2" emerge mod_php
```

a ta flaga u mnie byla i mimo to mialem taki blad. pomogla mi dopiero zmiana w ebuildzie z 

```
my_conf="${my_conf} --with-apxs${USE_APACHE2}=/usr/sbin/apxs${USE_APACHE2}"
```

na

```
my_conf="${my_conf} --with-apxs2=/usr/sbin/apxs2"
```

moze sie komus przyda

----------

## _troll_

Przeszedlem i przez to  :Wink:  Zdaje sie rekompilacja apr i apr-utils pomogla, bez grzebania w ebuildzie.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## occulkot

Witam - mimo usilnych prob nie udalo mi sie jeszcze tego kochanego nowego apache zmusic do wspolpracy z php - twierdzi ze modol ma zaladowany - jednak caly czas traktuje to jako plik obslugiwany przez przeglaradke. Ktos moglby kotu pomoc i oswiecic ktore pliki powiny zostac przekiowane / przeedytowane. Na forum ani w samym necie nie udalo mi sie niczego znalezc - a juz 4h walki i efektow nie wica :/

----------

## arsen

Myśle że pomocne może byc to w przesiadce na nowego apache

----------

## mast3r

nie chciałem, zakładać nowego wątku, dzis upgradnolem w koncu apache itd. i mam problem z perlem. Dodałem dev-perl/mod_perl ~x86 do /etc/portage/packages.keywords, zainstalowałem i poprzenosiłem pliki /etc/apache2/conf/modules.d do /etc/apache2/modules.d i zmieniłem sciezke do mod_perl.so, i dodałem w /etc/conf.d/apache2 dodałem -D PERL , niestety po tym zabięgu przy starcie mam naruszenie ochrony pamięci. Czy komuś udało się uruchomic ~x86 mod_perl na ~x86 apache2?

----------

